# Augustine’s Sermon 259



## Schoolman (Oct 9, 2020)

Some writers have referenced Augustine’s Sermon 259, where he may mention his former day/millennium view. Can anyone provide a link or a pdf where I could read it? I don’t have money for books and I don’t know if the sermon is worth examination without seeing it anyway.

Thank you.


----------



## Charles Johnson (Oct 9, 2020)

The works of Augustine that were translated by Schaff a little over a hundred years ago are available for free online. This, however, did not make it into that set, to my knowledge, which only comprehends sermons 1-99. It may not even be in English at all, since not all of Augustine's works are. It is, however, available in Latin, Italian, and Spanish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charles Johnson (Oct 10, 2020)

Also I see you're new here so don't forget to set your signature. Welcome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schoolman (Oct 10, 2020)

Thanks. They want €75. I just want to see what Augustine says in the sermon, to see if it is useful.

If anyone knows of a free Latin copy online, that would do.


----------



## Charles Johnson (Oct 10, 2020)

Schoolman said:


> Thanks. They want €75. I just want to see what Augustine says in the sermon, to see if it is useful.
> 
> If anyone knows of a free Latin copy online, that would do.


If there's anything in particular you're looking for let me know and I can peruse it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## py3ak (Oct 10, 2020)

Augustine's works take up vv.32-47 of the _Patrologia Latina__: _
https://www.roger-pearse.com/weblog/patrologia-latina-pl-volumes-available-online/

Based on the index, v.39 seems like the place to find it. It can be found in English translation here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charles Johnson (Oct 10, 2020)

Sermon 259 is here in Latin. In it Augustine appears to be teaching what we today know as postmillennialism. He divides world history into seven periods, says he lives in the sixth, the seventh with be a period of peace and tranquility for the church, and the eighth will be the consummation of the age.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Schoolman (Oct 10, 2020)

Success! Thanks to py3ak and Charles Johnson, both suggestions worked. Also, the Puritan Board has a link to a chart of editions of Augustine at Villanova, so from that I searched “Augustine sermons Muldowney,” and found that English translation, too, at https://archive.org/details/fathersofthechur009512mbp/page/n391/mode/2up .

I am putting together a study of Revelation for myself, synchronizing it with other Scripture, and checking the fathers. Augustine’s eschatology in City of God is more complex than I expected, so I wanted to compare that with this sermon of his.

By the way, if anyone has any links to Reformers’ writings on eschatology (particularly those around Geneva and especially the Marian exiles), please feel free to make a suggestion. They seem to be seldom cited for the topic.

Thank you!

Reactions: Like 4


----------

